# Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???



## Landser (25. Februar 2009)

*Guten Tag alle erst mal . Ich hätte mal ne Frage wie schaut es eigentlich aus mit  Leber angeln im Fluss  (Elbe) , macht sich das gut gehen die Aal drauf . Habe sonnst immer mit tauwurm geangelt uns Speak mal versucht und nun im mehren forum geshen das die meinung gespalten sind wegen Leber da her wollte ich bei euch mal nachfragen was ihr so für Erfahrungen habt , welche Leber Rind Schwein oder so gar geflügel ?Wie groß die Stücken welche montagen ? Gruß Benni*
#6


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*



Landser schrieb:


> *Guten Tag alle erst mal . Ich hätte mal ne Frage wie schaut es eigentlich aus mit Leber angeln im Fluss (Elbe) , macht sich das gut gehen die Aal drauf . Habe sonnst immer mit tauwurm geangelt uns Speak mal versucht und nun im mehren forum geshen das die meinung gespalten sind wegen Leber da her wollte ich bei euch mal nachfragen was ihr so für Erfahrungen habt , welche Leber Rind Schwein oder so gar geflügel ?Wie groß die Stücken welche montagen ? Gruß Benni*
> #6


 


Hallo Benni,#h

ich bin von der Leber seit Jahren total weg.Fische auf Aal
nur noch mit Köderfisch und Hühnerherzen.Die Leber geht
bei harten Würfen doch recht leicht fliegen,und man badet
dann den blanken Haken.Bei mir kommen geviertelte Hühner-
herzen auf den Haken.Halten jeden Gewaltwurf aus und fangen
nach mehrmaligem anfüttern mindestens genau so gut.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Bei uns am Fluss fängt man mit Leber nur Döbel und keinen Aal....


 


Die Hühnerherzen sind sehr selektiv.Habe noch nie einen
andern Fisch darauf gefangen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## knutemann (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*

Ich habe schon Nächte gehabt, wo nur Hühnerleber ging. 
Montage wie gehabt, Grundblei je nach Strömung, kleines Klemmblei an das Vorfach und dann hat das gefunzt#6


----------



## Nask7 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*

Hi Benni
ich denke das du direkt in der Elbe nicht den gewünschten Erfolg mit Leber erzielen wirst
Anders sieht es da schon in den Zuläufen aus,wo sie sich auch besser anfüttern lassen(mehrmals ein bis zwei Wochen vorher)zB mit Katzennassfutter,Fischinnereien,Wurmgehacktes und Leberstückchen von welchem Tier auch immer,dem Aal ist es egal sofern er sich erstmal an das Futter gewöhnt hat und somit am Platz bleibt
Probier dein Glück auch mal an ruhigen Nebengräben eines Elbzulaufs,die beherbergen  zt die dicksten Schleicher!  

Lg aus Cuxhaven

                                        PS wann solls denn losgehn?


----------



## Korki (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*

Ich hab mein Glück auch mal mit Leber an der Elbe Probiert.
Hatte nie Glück damit gehabt.
Die Aale haben bei mir immer aufm saftigen Tauwurm gebissen.
@j.Breithardt
Das mit dem Hühnerherzen werde ich auch mal ausprobieren.
Mal sehn.
Gruß Flo


----------



## j.Breithardt (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*



Korki schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Glück auch mal mit Leber an der Elbe Probiert.
> Hatte nie Glück damit gehabt.
> Die Aale haben bei mir immer aufm saftigen Tauwurm gebissen.
> @j.Breithardt
> ...


 

Anfüttern nicht vergessen.Hatte schon Aale dabei,die waren von vorne bis hinten voll davon.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## Bausi (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*

Apropos anfüttern: Mit Leber geht das ganz wunderbar. Zerschnippeln, in eine Damenstrumpfhose hineinstopfen, zuknoten und an einer langen Leine ins Wasser befördern, gibt eine wahnsinnig intensive Duftnote!


----------



## The_Pitbull (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*



Bausi schrieb:


> Apropos anfüttern: Mit Leber geht das ganz wunderbar. Zerschnippeln, in eine Damenstrumpfhose hineinstopfen, zuknoten und an einer langen Leine ins Wasser befördern, gibt eine wahnsinnig intensive Duftnote!


 
Hi sag mal wie weit sollte ich den Damenstrumpf von meinen Angelplatz Reinschmeißen bei uns herrscht eine sehr starke Strömung?Gruß Pitti


----------



## Bausi (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*

Hi, wenn Du im Fluss angelst brauchst Du denn nicht weit hineinwerfen. Ich befische meist die Weser und angel praktisch nie weiter als drei bis vier Meter vom Ufer weg. Wichtig ist, den Köder dann in der Duftspur in der Strömung zu präsentieren!


----------



## The_Pitbull (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*

Ja cool werd ich dann mal testen schön dank und Dickes Petri.Gruß Pitti


----------



## Koalano1 (25. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*

Letztes Jahr hab ich auch eine Rute mit Leber draußen gehabt, aber darauf gabs keinen biss. Bei den anderen beiden kamen bisse wovon ich auch einen landen konnte.
Habs danach noch nicht wieder versucht. Dieses Jahr kommt mal Krebsfleisch an den Haken.


----------



## Landser (26. Februar 2009)

Morgen alle zusammen ich  freu mich dass ihr alle fleißig geschrieben habt. Das mit den Krabbenfleisch geht sehr gut aber wo bekommt man graben ich habe gehört das ein Laden bei uns in der Nähe in Brandenburg Krabben verkauft aber dort hin fahren wegen solche Mistficher .Was aber auch gut gehen soll ist Muschelfleisch habe aber noch nie versucht. Das mit den anfüttern hört sich gut an aber wie Buhnen sind sehr groß starke Strömung wen ich das vorne  rein schmeiße ist das gleich 3 Buhnen weiter hier mal ein Bild von den Buhnen .




  Man müsste das mit ein großen Futterkorb machen  Durchmesser  6 bis 7 cm vielleicht.Den dan jeden tag neu bestücken und ander Strömungskante ablegen.      Das mit den Zulaufen oder Nebenarme ist schlecht bei  uns wegen spärstrecken und Wasserschutzpolizei wir können froh sein das wir über habt an die Elbe ran könne . 
  Oder was denkt ihr



Hier ist noch ein aal vom lätzten Jahr


 
   Habe noch ein Bild hier von meine selbst gebauten Bisanzeiger machen sich super auf Aal man sieht gleich ob Krabbe ist oder barsch am Zug verhalten der Fische. Wo ich mit der Glocke Probleme hatte.
  Wollt ich nur  mal  los werden ;-)
   .


 


Gruß der Benni


----------



## Nask7 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*

Moinsen... dann mach lieber so wie Bausi gesagt hat mit nem Damenstrumpf oder Zwiebelsack geht auch zur Not,hat den Sinn das da mehr reinpasst und nicht nach kurzer Zeit schon verduftet.Nimm am besten nen Stein als Beschwerung.
Du brauchst auch net direkt in oder an der Ströhmung zu fischen,probier doch mal die Uferbereiche zu beangeln denn grade Abends und bei Nacht kommen die Aale dicht unter Land grad wenn die Zeit der Fischbrut begonnen hat.Achja Krabben gibts in mehreren Lebensmittelmärkten zB.Aldi,allerdings zu teuer für diesen Zweck(anfüttern).Du kannst ja auch ein in Sardinenöl getränktes Schaumstoffstück mit in den Futtersack legen gibt ne 1A Duftnote.Wie siehts bei euch unten mit den Wollhandkrabben aus?Hier bei uns ne echte Plage-sind aber auch super Aalköder.

Gruß:Nask7


----------



## ernie1973 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*

Hm,

bin ja leidenschaftlicher Aalangler - aber bei mir hat Leber IMMER als Köder gegen den guten alten Tauwurm verloren!

Zum locken / anfüttern taugt sie vielleicht - aber gefangen habe ich damit nie gut!

Ernie


----------



## Landser (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*

Dan werde ich das so machen mit der socke. Mit den Rändern ist das Problem sie sin meist flach  oder sie gehen gleich 6 bis 8 tief runter sehr steil .oder sehr viel Müll( Schutt und so weiter) noch aus DDR  zeit drin wo man sich alles abrupt. Hör mir auf mit den krabben da bekommt man richtig hass wen an ein Abend ein ganze Packung Haken drauf gehen weil die immer abgeschnitten werden  und man so eine Stunde ein Schnur so in der Strömung hängen hat  sag ich nur ohne worte . Ich angle ja nicht direkt in der Strömung, ich bin an der Strömung kannte und dann weiter rein zur Buhne. wie ist das dann mit den anfüttern soll ich jeden Tag die socke neu bestücken? Reicht Ein mal am Tag oder lieber 2-mal? Habe das noch nie gemacht mit den anfüttern??


----------



## Nask7 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*

Also ich würde den Duftsack ein-zwei Stunden vor Angelbeginn einwerfen um den Fisch schonmal an den Platz zu locken und dann in ruhe alles aufbauen.Dann die Ruten so platzieren das die Köder in der Duftspur liegen wie Bausi schon erwehnt hatte dh. nicht direkt am Locksack sondern ein par Meter davon weg,jenachdem in welche Richtung die Ströhmung die Duftspur trägt. (Ich glaub du weisst schon wie ich mein)So nach zwei-drei Stunden nachschauen und gegebenenfalls nochmal frisch nachduften|supergri.Womit du aber Probs bekommen könntest sind die Wollis die gern mal drauf aus sind dein Strumpf zu zerschneiden und zu plündern:c|kopfkratHier würde ich mir was anderes einfallen lassen zB. einen feinmaschigen Drahtkorb (also so wie Futterkörbe,nur halt in XXXL Eigenbau).#c

Gruß


----------



## Nask7 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*

Achja.... ein kumpel sagte letztens das Wollhandkrabben ein sehr guter Aalköder in der Elbe ist und zwei Vorteile haben, das sie nicht an ihre toten Artgenossen beigehen um sie zu fressen und bei kräftigeren Würfen wunderbar am Haken halten wenn man sie durch die Gelänke der Beine anködert(aber vorher die Krabben zerteilen)einfach mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Landser (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*

So habe mal ein gebaut mal sehen ob das mit den ding was wird ende März.Die Grabben sollen gut gehen aber erst mal ran kommen an die wollis gibts ja nich bei Netto. Das wird schon was mit den ding.





Gruß Benni #h


----------



## Nask7 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*

Schonmal sehr gut,nur ich dachte da an zwei-drei Nummern grösser-Küchenrollenformat oder so.
Du kannst den Korb auch schon samt einen (in etwa faustgrossem Stein) daheim befüllen und ihn in die Tiefkühltruhe packen.Hat nachher im Wasser den Vorteil,daß er net auftreibt und beim langsamen auftauen, der Duft länger anhält#6


Gruß aus Cuxhaven


----------



## Dirk30 (26. Februar 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*

Ich hatte auch nie das Glück gehabt, Aale mit Leber zu fangen. Hatte früher am Baggersee mit Leber angefüttert, auch kein Erfolg.
Meine besten Köder sind immer noch der Tauwurm und der Köderfisch.
Das mit den Herzen werde ich auch mal ausprobieren. Vielleicht erhöhen sich dadurch die Fangerfolge zusätzlich.

@Was hast du denn da für einen interessanten Benutzernamen ? #c


----------



## Landser (5. März 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*

Na das mit den Futterkorp werde ich mal machen. Man bei uns ist die Elbe und die Mulde voll wie sau und in 2 Wochen wollte ich da angeln aber die wiesen stehen voll. Wie fädelst du die Fische auf fürn aal 2 normale haken oder sogar Drilling? Habs mit Rotfedern versuch 10 cm Länge aber die krabben wahren schneller als die aale selbst mit unterwasbose.




|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## BigEarn (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*



Dirk30 schrieb:


> @Was hast du denn da für einen interessanten Benutzernamen ? #c



Hab ich mich auch gerade darueber gewundert |kopfkrat Hoffe es spielt nicht auf den Musikgeschmack an


----------



## Der_rheinangler (6. März 2009)

*AW: Aal angeln mit Leber oder nicht ???*

Ich denke dass es einige Köder gibt, die normalerweiße besser funktionieren als Leber.
So zb der Tauwurm.
Leber ist ne riesen Sauerei und viel zu oft bleibt man schneider damit finde ich.

Ich würde nur mit Leber fischen wenn auf Würmer nix mehr geht!

Gruß


----------

